# Amplificadores con valvulas



## deniel144 (Ene 8, 2009)

googleando encontre esta pagian llena de amplificadores a base de valvulas espero que les guste saludos 

http://www.geocities.com/free_schematic/


----------



## Schopen (Ene 9, 2009)

Aquí también hay como hacerse uno y lo más interesante es que se pueden hacer los transformadores
de audio a partir de transformadores normales de corriente.:

http://www.tecnofilos.org/Proyectos/Electronica/02/Amplificador.html


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 10, 2009)

Aquí hay mas esquemas de valvulas:

http://www.triodedick.com/
http://www.dhtrob.com/
http://www2u.biglobe.ne.jp/~tossie/gallery.html


----------



## rosbuitre (May 6, 2011)

Paso el link desde donde saque el que arme yo el MK1

http://www.iol.ie/~waltonaudio/menu.html

Slds


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 19, 2011)

alguien sabe que tangrande necesito mi transformador de potencia,
hago un pequeño estereo
con las ELC86 se que se alimentan con 250V pero no se la tencion :s segun yo son .250hA
y luego los 6.3 v 2A para el filamento 
y unos 12v .400Ah para el motor de la tornamesa
con un trasformador de 3.5*4 cm sera suficiente para ambos canals?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2011)

GEORGE747 dijo:


> alguien sabe que tangrande necesito mi transformador de potencia,
> hago un pequeño estereo
> con las ELC86 se que se alimentan con 250V pero no se la tencion :s segun yo son .250hA
> y luego los 6.3 v 2A para el filamento
> ...



Mira este tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 19, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira este tema
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/



mi problema no es hacer los trasformadores jeje es que no se cuanta corriente consumira el estereo pus segun  parese esta valvulita trabaja con sun 250v y 75mA pero pues se me hace demasiada corriente para los 3 
Wats que da de potencia...
alguien me puede desmentir?
osea que para hacer un estereo con esas ocuparia un trasfo de almenos 270wts? creo que el que tengo solo me aguanta un canal :s


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2011)

GEORGE747 dijo:


> mi problema no es hacer los trasformadores jeje es que no se cuanta corriente consumira el estereo pus segun  parese esta valvulita trabaja con sun *250v y 75mA *pero pues se me hace demasiada corriente para los 3
> Wats que da de potencia...
> alguien me puede desmentir?
> osea que para hacer un estereo con esas ocuparia un trasfo de almenos *270wts?* creo que el que tengo solo me aguanta un canal :s



¿ De donde sacas los *270W* ?
¿ Que esquema piensas emplear ?

250V * 0,075A = *18,75W*


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 19, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De donde sacas los *270W* ?
> ¿ Que esquema piensas emplear ?
> 
> 250V * 0,075A = *18,75W*



vien pienso hacer este:
http://www.r-type.org/static/ecl86.htm

aa creo que puse un .0 de menos en mis calculos...
joder por eso pude aver chispado!!jajaja
entonces es 250*.075 jaja lo calcule 250*.75 = 187.5 por canal jaja que sonso...
ese esqueme tengo todo solo me falta el transformador de salida pues el de power es fasi de hacer


----------

